# Grouper throw down, 48lb gag



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

7/3/16- sorry for the late post. I have had password issues

Headed out of Destin at 0600 looking for some grouper to dip in our hot 4th of July grease! Cpt Delynn aka "Grouper Keeper" joined us. I love fishing with Cpt 
Delynn and not just because he has gills and speaks fluent "groupanese".
Bait fishing was extremely slow... We bounced around picking off a few baits here and there until we had exactly what we needed. Our first stop was on fire...a nice gag and a red grouper were on the deck within minutes. I decided it was time to put my arm to the test. Got a release from the surgeon to resume normal activities...I don't think he and I share the same definition of "normal"
I grab the big boy rod and send a Bobo filet to the bottom. Almost immediately I get bit. Not going to lie, first 15 seconds I thought I was going to re-tear my bicep. Good Lord had other plans, I landed the fish and immediately know he is my best grouper. I got to help both my boys catch a gag and red grouper. In my happy place for sure. We bounced around picking up gags, scamp and red 
grouper throughout the day. On the 3rd day of July 2016 hard tails were the preferred bait. Chef David Bancroft was on board and landed a nice 33lb gag late in the day.. My cousin caught her first grouper and the biggest jack Crevalle I have seen around Destin... Before we ran for the barn, chef David pulled out some fresh ceviche he prepared earlier in the day. Best ever! We all enjoyed the food,fellowship and conversations about our freedoms. We are all extremely thankful for our veterans and active duty military and for the sacrifices made so that we could enjoy our time on the water that day. Both my Dad and uncle served this Great Nation and were also on board. 

We got our hands on a scale at the Marina.. 48lbs..


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Group of groupers


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Cpt Delynn, Hudson and Myself


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Gunner -6 yrs


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

LC and her JC


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome trip and some fine grouper !


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dang it man, yall was on 'em. I'd be happy with any one (or two) of them.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

great pics, luv dem fishee photos! Great Job!:thumbup:


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

about how far offshore were you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Photofishin about 40 miles from Destin pass....


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Damnit Man!!!!

That's Impressive!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Excellent fishing right there..!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a mess....samwiches fer months!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice report and great fish!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report with pix to prove it really did happen. Lol
Whyme


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

GIBBS29REG said:


> Photofishin about 40 miles from Destin pass....


 cool...thanks!


----------



## fossil (Mar 2, 2008)

Great report and beautiful catch.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Good job guys! those are some monsters !


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't you have no shame, why post such a terrible display of fish. JK, what a fantastic catch guys, you guys win the award this week!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome grouper! Congrats!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

wow!!! don't get any better that that!!! awesome


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you Zac and the Gibbs clan for having me along. Always a good time and fellowship with good friends. Congratulations Zac on a trophy. You certainly deserve it after watch everyone else reel in fish for the past few months. Good things come to those who put others first. Your a blessing to many people including me and my family. Thanks again.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Very nice. Good work


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Outstanding


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

Those are some awesome fish!


----------

